# Post your favorite movie quotes



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

*The Man From Earth*

Are you religious?
I don't follow a known religion. No. Long time ago I did, like most people. Some just never get over it.

Do you believe in God?
As Laplace said, I have no need of that hypothesis.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine's in my siggy.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

Some taglines:
chance is a gift for those who try -The Classic
Our sorrow was conceived long before our birth -A Tale of Two Sisters
I live in weak and the wounded -Session 9


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Mine's in my siggy.



Sin City


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen Hawking (TV/movie) to the universe,
*Can you hear me?*


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Sin City


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2008)

_If you work for a living, why do you kill yourself working?_ - Tuco "The rat" in *The good The Bad and The Ugly*

_I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend, and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope._ - Red in *The Shawshank Redemption*

_I'll be back_ (with more quotes) - *T 2*


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

Choose life. Choose a job. Choose a starter home. Choose dental insurance, leisure wear and matching luggage. Choose your future. But why would anyone want to do a thing like that? -Trainspotting


----------



## slugger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Shawshank Redemption*


> Get busy living....
> .....Or get busy dying
> 
> Hope is a good thing.....maybe the best thing
> ....And no good thing ever dies


*Black Hawk down*


> Its what you do right now that makes the difference


*A few good men*


> Son, we live in a world with
> walls that must be guarded.
> 
> Who's gonna do it? You?
> ...


*Pearl Harbor*



> Gentlemen...
> 
> most of you did not know me
> when l had the use of my legs.
> ...



And I don't even want to get started with *The Godfather*


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

slugger said:


> *A few good men
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That scene is one of the best scenes i've ever seen.(kinda rhymes , dont you think )


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

Hava tej chalta hai Dinkarrao. Topi sambhalo. Ud jayega.

- _Vijay Dinanath Chauhan_ in *Agneepath*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

aabadi aur barbadi ki kaaran aurat hai  (unknown movie)


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

Some bollywood memorable quotes:

*Kitne admi the - Sholay

**Yeh bacchhon ke khelne ki cheez nahi, haath kat jaaye toh khoon nikal aata hai – Waqt

**Babumoshai…! – Anand

**Mere paas ma hai – Deewar 

**Mogambo khush hua – Mr. India

**Dosti mein no sorry, no thank you – Maine Pyar Kiya

**Mein chota sa, pyara sa, nanha sa, baccha hoon – Chaalbaaz

**Hum jaha pe khade ho jaate hein, line wahi se shuru hoti hai - Kaaliya

Agar ek kaagaz par mohar nahin lagagi toh kya tara pakistan nahin jayaga - GADAR 						

 Tu aur teri ye COMPANY khallash - Company						*
*

*


----------



## din (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spiderman 2* (I think, never seen that fully)

*May Parker: *_He knows a hero when he sees one. Too few characters out there, flying around like that, saving old girls like me. And Lord knows, kids like Henry need a hero. Courageous, self-sacrificing people. Setting examples for all of us. Everybody loves a hero. People line up for them, cheer them, scream their names. And years later, they'll tell how they stood in the rain for hours just to get a glimpse of the one who taught them how to hold on a second longer. I believe there's a hero in all of us, that keeps us honest, gives us strength, makes us noble, and finally allows us to die with pride, even though sometimes we have to be steady, and give up the thing we want the most. Even our dreams. _


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Saagar;Saagar alias Jackey*  from Rajavinte Makan(MAL)


----------



## slugger (Apr 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> That scene is one of the best scenes i've ever seen.(kinda rhymes , dont you think )



the 3-4 minutes of his speech is leaves me speechless in awe for the rest of the day.



praka123 said:


> aabadi aur barbadi ki kaaran aurat hai  (unknown movie)



u made up this dialogue 

or else u makin this muvee


----------



## din (Apr 10, 2008)

@praka123
Wheres that guy whos siggy was - How many kilometers from ...... lol


----------



## xbonez (Apr 10, 2008)

People often talk about the quiet before the storm. They rarely talk about the quiet after. At least after the storm, you know its all over. [The Quiet]


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

@slugger:that dialogue was from mohra I think 
just see,at the end of this page,how many threads such as this is already posted


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 10, 2008)

The few good men one... and many dialogs from Top Gun


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2008)

with no guile and no game ............ there is no girl .....

frm the movie HITCH.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2008)

Inspector- khota sikka dono taraf se khota hota hai.
Thakur-sikke aur insaan me shayad yehi farak hai.

SHOLAY!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2008)

It wouldn't sound funny if read but if you've or will watch Monty Python and The Holy Grail, you'll sure never stop laughing:



> *Cleric*: [_reading_] And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the Lord did grin. And the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats and large chu...
> *Brother Maynard*: Skip a bit, Brother...
> *Cleric*: And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it.


----------



## slugger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Pulp fiction*



> Fabienne: Whose motorcycle is this?
> Butch: *It's a chopper, baby.*
> Fabienne: Whose chopper is this?
> Butch: It's Zed's.
> ...





praka123 said:


> @slugger:that dialogue was from mohra I think



i still find it hard to believe that such a ground breaking dialogue was indeed part of a muvee 

will keep an eye/ear out for this the next time i get to watch this muvee


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2008)

If I did ever have a tumor, I'd name it Marla. 

- Edward Norton, *Fight Club*


----------



## pankajatre (Apr 11, 2008)

Kharche mein koi kasar nahi chhodi ! - Jurassic Park (Hindi)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Chain khuli ki Mein Khuli Ki Chain -(satte pe satte bachchan) 

Zindagi aur maut uparwale ke haath hai jahanpana, jise na aap badal sakte hai na mein. hum sab toh rangmanch ki katputlia hai, jiski door uparwale ke haath bandhi hai. Kan, Kaun, kaise uthega, yeh koi Nahi janta.
- Rajesh Khanna, Anand (1970)
(thx to : *full2faltu.wordpress.com/kya-dialog-hai/ )


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 11, 2008)

"Frankly My Dear, I dont give a damn."

Gone With The Wind.

Works best in real life when you are in the same situation as in the movie!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2008)

5 yrs have passed. I m still trying to figure out the meaning of this quote from the legendary *Gunda.* 

_*Baap pe poot. Pitah pe ghoda. Kuch nahin to thoda thoda.*_

Well, thats the greatness of Mithunda!

Ideally, *Gunda* deserves a seperate thread 'Gunda movie quotes'. So is true for *Agneepath*.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

^^seems i have to watch this one


----------



## chicha (Apr 11, 2008)

There are no accidents. Everything is a lesson. Everything has a PURPOSE, A PURPOSE, A PURPOSE !!"Life is beautiful"

what a movie so nice, lovely.

if any one here has not seen it then watch it today.
movie is so simple, elegant and touching)


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

Kiri..kiri..kiri..kiri -Odishon


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2008)

Lukka muze mar de....Main ab bina petrol ki gaadi hoon. Bina nashe ki taadi hoon. Main ab wo phateli saadi hoon jise koi hijda bhi nahi pehnega.

- *Loha*, another Mithunda's gem directed by _Kanti Shah_ who has also directed *Gunda* and *Phoolan Hasina Raamkali*.


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

wasn't there this amazing gem from Mithunda....._jis gali se main jataa hoon, us gali ke bacche paida hone ke pehle hi apne maa ke pet me susu kar dete jain_...forgto the exact dialogue but i think this is how it went


----------



## int86 (Apr 12, 2008)

" Zaruraat se adik sampatti ko me crime manta hu"-- Saath Saath


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2008)

slugger said:


> wasn't there this amazing gem from Mithunda....._jis gali se main jataa hoon, us gali ke bacche paida hone ke pehle hi apne maa ke pet me susu kar dete jain_...forgto the exact dialogue but i think this is how it went



Thats from _Kanti Shah's_ *Loha*. It also has another legendary dialogue :-



> Kauve ne cheel ka chumma liya aur cheel ne chuhe ka bachcha paida kiya.


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Thats from _Kanti Shah's_ *Loha*. It also has another legendary dialogue :-
> 
> 
> > Kauve ne cheel ka chumma liya aur cheel ne chuhe ka bachcha paida kiya.



 

d00d they dont even show these revoutionary muvees on telly

i've just grown up hearing about these mystical muvees, but the chance to actually sit down and watch these has eluded me till now  

will definitely watch them sum day


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2008)

Now they are widely available on rapidshare etc .. thanks to warez forums. The ideal movie to start with is *Gunda*. Ofcourse I need not say you shouldn't watch them when your parents are around as the villan might anytime rape _Mithun'_s sister(this applies to any _Mithun_ movie). But its fun watching them with friends. *Gunda* is a laugh riot, especially first 30 mins till _Bulla_(the villan) kills _Lambu Aata_.

No point in watching them on telly even if they are screened. There will be thousands of censor cuts.

Last but not the least, another quote from Gunda:-



> _Mera naam hai Eebu Hatela
> Maa meri chudail ki beti
> Baap mera shaitaan ka chela
> Khayega kela?_


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2008)

+1. I ve heard that Gunda has a very good fan following. Ll have to see it.



> Why is the rum gone?


-Capt. Jack Sparrow, POTC


----------



## slugger (Apr 13, 2008)

this is not a muvee quote (yet)

but found it hilarious nevertheless

it is from the book *First Seal* by *LCDR Roy Boehm*



> ........,  I shall send them so far away that if they go any further they will start coming back.


----------



## trublu (Apr 13, 2008)

Guru bhai se ladhna hai to Guru bhai jaisa ladhna..... lekin Guru bhai.. to ek hi hai-Guru


----------



## eggman (Apr 13, 2008)

"*Tut, tut. Such ingratitude after all the times I saved your life*"-Blondie ,_THE GOOD, THE BAD AND THE UGLY_

"*One b@stard goes in, another one comes out. *"-Tuco ,_THE GOOD, THE BAD AND THE UGLY_

"*You...You....Son of a thousand fathers!! All b@stards like you !!*"-Tuco,_THE GOOD, THE BAD AND THE UGLY_

...I can go on quoting this entire film....

"*If you wake up at a different time in a different place, could you wake up as a different person? *"-Narrator,_FIGHT CLUB_

"*The first rule of Fight Club is - you do not talk about Fight Club. The second rule of Fight Club is - you DO NOT talk about Fight Club.*"-Tyler Durden,_FIGHT CLUB_

*Reporter: Are you a mod, or a rocker?
Ringo: Um, no. I'm a mocker.* - _A HARD DAY'S NIGHT_

"*The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he did not exist. And like that... he is gone. *"-Verbal,_THE USUAL SUSPECTS_

*The Tramp: Can you see now?
A Blind Girl: Yes, I can see now. * - _City Light_ (Its a Charlie Chaplin film, silent however)


"*Now... where was I? *"-Leonard , _MEMENTO_

*Mickey: Good dags. D'ya like dags?
Tommy: Dags?
Mickey: What?
Mrs. O'Neil: Yeah, dags.
Tommy: Oh, dogs. Sure, I like dags. I like caravans more.* -_SNATCH_


"*Hasta la vista, baby.  *" - _The Terminator 2_

"*I’ll be back*- _The Terminator_

"*I’ll make him an offer he can’t refuse*"-_The Godfather_

"*Run, Forrest, run*"-_Forest Gump_

"*Say hello to my little friend*"-_Scarface_


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 13, 2008)

"Sir, Shaken or stirred?" 
"Do I look like I give a damn? 

-Casino Royale


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 13, 2008)

Now I m gonna enjoy watching you die Mr Anderson - The Matrix
Don ke dushman ki sabse badi galati hai ki voh Don ka dushman hai - DON


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2008)

Memories are wonderful things, if you don't have to deal with the past.

- *Before Sunset*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have seen *gunda* earlier.still...let me know if any channels showing up that movie  Wanna see ! (I know it is available in google videos though)

_offtopic:
BTW,mithun chakraborty is in hotel business in coimbatore,he runs monarch group of hotels.runs a battery company too(Forgot the name!)_


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

"...I'm so hungry, would you mind tossing that possum over here..." - The inflated women in Slither

Slither:

*Grant:* Ive been around for a thousand years! You think you can f-ck with me! 
*Holds up grenade* 
*Bill:* Yep! 
*Grenade gets knocked out of his hand* 
*Bill:* _Sh-t!_ 

"I have never seen *beep* like this...and I watch Animal Planet all the *beep* time." - The Mayor in Slither


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2008)

*www.easyimage.us/fx_images/simv_125a0bc699df.jpg


_I could die right now, Clem. I’m just… happy. I’ve never felt that before. I’m just exactly where I want to be._

- *Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2008)

Couple of them actually:

"I'll be back" - Terminator II: Judgement Day

"Show me the money" - Jerry Maguire

"This is not mission difficult Mr.Hunt,this is mission impossible.Difficult is supposed to be a walk in the park for you." - Mission Impossible 2

"I was like Emilio" - A Night at the Roxbury



> Mr. Zadir: Dooey, did you just grab my ass?
> Dooey: Sir, from where I'm standing, that's a physical impossibilty.
> Mr. Zadir: Oh, I know your tricks, Dooey! - A Night at the Roxbury



"I feel the need.....the need for speed" - Top Gun

"Teddy can kiss my ass" - by Eddie Murphy in The Golden Child

"Your mother is so fat, she fell in the Grand Canyon and got stuck!" - The Nutty Professor

"Madness? This is Sparta" - 300 The movie

"Run b*tch Ruunnnnn" - Scary Movie

"Whazuuuppppppppppppppp" - Scary Movie

"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next." - Gladiator

"Forgive them, Father. They know not what they do." - The Passion Of Christ



> Martin Frohm: What would you say if man walked in here with no shirt, and I hired him? What would you say?
> Christopher Gardner: He must have had on some really nice pants. -The Pursuit of Happyness



"Give them nothing! But take from them everything! " - 300

"Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine in hell! " - 300


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

"Show me the monkey" - *Curious George*

"Peak-a-boo" - *Curious George*

"Why would you have to do that?" -*A Bittersweet Life*

One late autumn night, the disciple awoke crying. 
So the master asked the disciple, "Did you have a nightmare?" "No." 
"Did you have a sad dream?" "No," said the disciple. "I had a sweet dream." "Then why are you crying so sadly?" 
The disciple wiped his tears away and quietly answered, "Because the dream I had can't come true."  - *A Bittersweet Life

*A disciple asked his master, "Do the leaves flow or is it the wind?" 
His master replied, "No, it is the heart and the mind." - *A Bittersweet Life

*Do know what's really scary? You want to forget something. Totally wipe it off your mind. But you never can. It can't go away, you see. And... and it follows you around like a ghost. - *A Tale of Two Sisters*

Hello, Gordon. You know who I am... *Do it, Gordon.*  - *Session 9

*My darling. I'm waiting for you. How long is the day in the dark? Or a week? The fire is gone, and I'm horribly cold. I really should drag myself outside but then there'd be the sun. I'm afraid I waste the light on the paintings, not writing these words. We die. We die rich with lovers and tribes, tastes we have swallowed, bodies we've entered and swum up like rivers. Fears we've hidden in - like this wretched cave. I want all this marked on my body. Where the real countries are. Not boundaries drawn on maps with the names of powerful men. I know you'll come carry me out to the Palace of Winds. That's what I've wanted: to walk in such a place with you. With friends, on an earth without maps. The lamp has gone out and I'm writing in the darkness - *The English Patient

*I know I'm human. And if you were all these things, then you'd just attack me right now, so some of you are still human. This thing doesn't want to show itself, it wants to hide inside an imitation. It'll fight if it has to, but it's vulnerable out in the open. If it takes us over, then it has no more enemies, nobody left to kill it. And then it's won. - *The Thing

*Laugh and the world laughs with you. Weep and you weep alone - *Oldboy*

Remember this: "Be it a rock or a grain of sand, in water they sink as the same."  - *Oldboy

*Revenge is good for your health, but pain will find you again. - *Oldboy

*Y'know what I think? Don't really matter what I think. Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that **** just goes right out the window. - *BHD*

If you're frightened of dying, and you're holding on, you'll see devils tearing your life away. If you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from the Earth. - *Jacob's Ladder

*See. According to this, you're already dead.   - *Jacob's ladder

*I know who you are... I know who you are... I know who you are... I know who you are. - *The Machinist

*I pedaled as fast as I could... as if I were escaping from longing, from innocence, from her. Time has passed, and I have loved many women. And as they've held me close... and asked if I will remember them I've said, "Yes, I will remember you." But the only one I've never forgotten is the one who never asked... Malena. - *Malena

*I'm going to do something now they used to do in Vietnam. It's called making a head on a stick. - *Wolf Creek

*A man writes because he is tormented, because he doubts. He needs to constantly prove to himself and the others that he's worth something. And if I know for sure that I'm a genius? Why write then? What the hell for?  - *Stalker

*


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 13, 2008)

Why Do we fall, so that we can learn how to pick ourselve (Batman Begins)

And many of Dialogues from "Ocean's" Series


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2008)

From the movie *Matrix Revolutions*


> *Agent Smith*: Why, Mr. Anderson? Why, why, why? Why do you do it? Why, why get up? Why keep fighting? Do you believe you're fighting for something, for more than your survival? Can you tell me what it is, do you even know? Is it freedom, or truth, perhaps peace or could it be for love? Illusions, Mr. Anderson, vagaries of perception. Temporary constructs of a feeble human intellect trying desperately to justify it's existence that is without any meaning or purpose! And all of them as artificial as the matrix itself. Although only a human mind could invent something as insipid as love. You must be able to see it Mr. Anderson, you must know it by now. You can't win, it's pointless to keep fighting! Why, Mr. Anderson, why? Why do you persist?
> 
> *Neo*: Because I choose to.


Im surprised no one quoted this


----------



## alok4best (Apr 13, 2008)

A short one...

"My Precioussss"


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

alok4best said:


> A short one...
> 
> "My Precioussss"


"Yeah baby...hit me once more" - Austin Danger Powers


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 14, 2008)

You see, old friend? I brought more soldiers than you did.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> "Yeah baby...hit me once more" - Austin Danger Powers


I didnt understand why u quoted my post 



The Outsider said:


> You see, old friend? I brought more soldiers than you did.


Cool one...300..one of my all time favs..houuuuuuuu..


----------



## legolas (Apr 14, 2008)

Why do I fall in love with every woman I see... who shows me the least bit of attention? 
 - *Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind* (Jim Carey monologue)

I like to feel his (jesse's) eyes on me when I look away. 
 - *Before Sunrise* Julie Delpy (Celine is the character) tells to Ethan Hawke (Jesse) while they play the phone-a-friend game between themselves.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2008)

I might be the best friend you ever had. You don't even know it.

-*The Tape*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

"nanga nahayegaa kya aur nichoregaa kya" - Prem Chopra 

Dulhe Raja


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mere favourite dialogue ko quote karna mushkil hi nahin namumkin hai.......


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys forgot abt LoTR?


> _I amar prestar aen._ The world is changed. _Han mathon ne nen._ I feel it in the water. _Han mathon ne chae._ I feel it in the earth. _A han noston ned 'wilith._ I smell it in the air. Much that once was is lost, for none now live who remember it.
> It began with the forging of the Great Rings. Three were given to the Elves, immortal, wisest, and fairest of all beings. Seven to the Dwarf lords, great miners and craftsmen of the mountain halls. And nine, nine Rings were gifted to the race of Men, who above all else, desire power. For within these Rings was bound the strength and will to govern each race. But they were all of them deceived... for another Ring was made.





> They were once men; great kings of men. Then Sauron the Deceiver gave to them nine Rings of Power. Blinded by their greed, they took them without question, one by one falling into darkness. Now they are slaves to his will. They are the Nazgûl: Ringwraiths, neither living nor dead. At all times they feel the presence of the Ring, drawn to the power of the One. They will never stop hunting you.





> A wizard is never late, Frodo Baggins. Nor is he early. He arrives precisely when he means to.





> _From the ashes a fire shall be woken,__
> A light from the shadow shall spring.__
> Renewed shall be blade that was broken;__
> The crownless again shall be king._


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

^^not really

you can see Smeagol diaolg in previous posts.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2008)

The late round tank job - enough to convince myself I wasn't a complete coward. 

- *The Black Dahlia*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2008)

I know this because Tyler knows this

- *Fight Club*


----------



## prem4u (Apr 17, 2008)

*Guru -*

Tumahara naam kya tha.?
Tha nahi hai..aur rahega...Gurukant desai.....



ye Race hai aur main jitne ke liye bhagta hu...
sehat ke liye nahi......


----------



## a_medico (Apr 19, 2008)

Humko ludkaane kaa hai to ludkaao...hum khayega tumhara goli idar ...yeh...idar seene pe khayegaa hum...Hum marr gaya toh yeh khursi bhi tumhara aur dhandaa bhi tumhara..
Hum bach gaya toh.................ha ha ha

- *Agneepath*


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

Lust awakens the desire to possess. And that awakens the intent to murder - *SSFWS*


----------



## confused (Apr 20, 2008)

apocalypse now:
"*Kilgore*: I love the smell of napalm in the morning."


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

how abt this one from dharam paaji-kutte main tera khoon pee jaunga


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2008)

_When you can't escape, and depend constantly on others, you learn to cry by smiling._

- Ramon Sampedro, *The Sea Inside*


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 22, 2008)

From Black Hawk Down:



> Sarge!
> Saaarge!!
> 
> What??!!
> ...





From Ice Age:



> You are a disgrace to nature


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2008)

You met me at a very strange time in my life.

-*Fight Club*


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 24, 2008)

Once a Jumper, Always a Jumper.
*-Jumper*


----------



## a_medico (May 2, 2008)

_Mickey: Its fir me mah._        (its for my mom)
_Turkish: Your what? 
Other Pikeys: His maaa._ 

- *Snatch*

_Vinny: What's the matter with that space over there? 
Tyrone: Its too tight. 
Vinny: Too tight? You could land a jumbo-fu**ing-jet in there!_ 

-*Snatch*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

English: 
Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries!

What... is your name?
What... is your quest?
What... is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Both from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Tamil:
Mannippu, thamizhla enakku pidikkatha ore vaarthai!
Adhi-na enna pottu vachittu pongal sappidaravan-nu nenachiya?

Hindi:
Dosti ka rules - no sorry, no thank you.
Pussy cat pussy cat where have you been? have you been in london to see the queen?

You shot gun, me quick gun Murugun
ati-pati-kati
yenna rascala tu dai! Mind IT 
("Wa, kya acting kara hai? wa, kya acting kara hai?") 
yenna fly, yenna dai? 
("Wa, kya flying kara hai? wa, kya flying kara hai?")
Yenna Rascala, Mind it 
("Wa, sir kya acting kiya hai? wa, sir kya acting kiya hai?")
Poda poda, naan da yela Sivaji Ganeshan, Kamalahasan, Gemini Ganeshan ama ama Gemini Ganeshan 

I copy pasted the last one from some yahoo answers, since I couldnt remember that fully, I dont know hindi, you see.


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2008)

_Galat cheez banaya hai ye telephone. Saala aadmi udhar se sochta kuch hai, bolta kuch hai aur karta kuch hai!_

- Vijay Dinanath Chauhan, *Agneepath*


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 14, 2008)

> Harry: I can't believe it.
> Lloyd: Life is a fragile thing, Har. One minute you're chewin' on a burger, the next minute you're dead meat.
> Harry: But he blamed me. You heard him. Those were his last words.
> Lloyd: Not if you count the gurgling sound.



From Dumb and Dumber....


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

From 101 Reykjavik:

_*Lola*: So, what do you do?
*Hlynur*: Nothing.
*Lola*: What kind of nothing?
*Hlynur*: The nothing kind of nothing.


_*Hlynur*:  [_voice over_] _Why don't they show any porn in the morning? It's easy to get the rest up once your di_cks up and about. _

*
Hlynur*:   _I'll be dead after I die. I was dead before I was born. Life is a break from death. 


_*Hlynur*: _The boozer-loser-blues piss-up pick-up place. Old meat served on every table. Recycled jawbones kissing, pickled bollocks in pussy juice. Everybody's had everybody. It's like the waiting room at the VD clinic. Everybody locked up in the same DNA chain. Abor_tions floating between the tables. This place is haunted by unborn children. It's like the family reunion of a non-existent family.


_*Hlynur*: _Lola will be his mum, and my mum will be his dad. And I'll be his brother, but his father too, and the son of his dad and of his grandmother and his mothers ex-lover. _


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

a_medico said:


> _Mickey: Its fir me mah._        (its for my mom)
> _Turkish: Your what?
> Other Pikeys: His maaa._
> 
> ...


lol. i remember these. i watched snatch 5-6 times, and still couldnt get enough ..... will watch it again tonight.....


----------



## jxcess2 (May 23, 2008)

F**king B****rd

I don't remember the name of the movie . I think it was Southpark.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 23, 2008)

*Hoo ha !! * _(from Scent of a woman) _ 

Ummm .. There are lot of dialogs .. Lemme try recalling which one I submitted to IMDB ..  ..  Okay here's one : 

*The Good Shepherd*
Edward Wilson: If we continue down this road, there will be a third world war. I dont think either of us wants a real war. 
Ulysses: What would you do for a living then ? 

Edward Wilson = CIA chief
Ulysses = KGB rep ..

Hoo Ha ! ... I was searching for those Elrond quotes and found my own post ..  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65863


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 23, 2008)

I cant believe I missed this!

Honey Bunny: [about to rob a diner] I love you, Pumpkin. 
Pumpkin: I love you, Honey Bunny. 
Pumpkin: [Standing up with a gun] All right, everybody be cool, this is a robbery! 
Honey Bunny: Any of you ****ing pricks move, and I'll execute every motherf***ing last one of ya!

Then the misirlou music starts, this is so good! This is from Pulp Fiction, and this is the very first scene of the movie, before the title is displayed. Then my favourite music pops up and the movie goes on...


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Honey Bunny: [about to rob a diner] I love you, Pumpkin.
> Pumpkin: I love you, Honey Bunny.
> Pumpkin: [Standing up with a gun] All right, everybody be cool, this is a robbery!
> Honey Bunny: Any of you ****ing pricks move, and I'll execute every motherf***ing last one of ya!
> ...



+1.And not to mention this



> \Jules: What does Marcellus Wallace look like?
> Brett: What?
> Jules: What country you from?
> Brett: What?
> ...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 5, 2008)

Its trust and character i need around me.. Who you choose to be around you lets you know who you are..!!

Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift.!


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Slither:

Jack MacReady: b!tch is hardcore. 

lolz


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 7, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> "Sir, Shaken or stirred?"
> "Do I look like I give a damn?
> 
> -Casino Royale



Wrong. The bartender did NOT say "sir"


----------



## karmanya (Jul 7, 2008)

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."
that one requires no introduction
"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, 'Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?' Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It is not just in some of us; it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others." 
Akeelah and the bee, originally from Marianne Williamson


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> _If you work for a living, why do you kill yourself working?_ - Tuco "The rat" in *The good The Bad and The Ugly*


That reminds me of MY favourite GBU quote:
_If you want to shoot, shoot. Don't talk._ - Tuco in *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*

Next up:
_Give them... Nothing. Take from them... everything. SPARTA!_ - The King in *200*


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Next up:
> _Give them... Nothing. Take from them... everything. SPARTA!_ - The King in *200*


^ u meant 300 i guess? 

another one..!

It a choice, Wesley, that each of us must face: to remain ordinary, pathetic, beat-down, coasting through a miserable existence, like sheep herded by fate, or you can take control of your own destiny and join us, releasing the caged wolf you have inside. Our purpose is to maintain stability in an unstable world - kill one, save a thousand. Within the fabric of this world, every life hangs by a thread. We are that thread - a fraternity of assassins with the weapons of fate. This is the decision that lies before you know: the sheep, or the wolf. The choice is yours. 

From the movie "wanted"


----------

